# Conseil pour une app de montage vidéo



## Fabinou_ (18 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis à la recherche d'une application pour iPad payante ou gratuite qui me permettrait de faire les choses suivantes :

- montage basique avec plusieurs vidéos,
- ajout de bande son (musique présente sur l'iPad)
- faire des ralentis et des accélérés

Et c'est à peu près tout. Je crois que iMovie ne propose pas tout cela (que je trouve pourtant plutôt basique mais bref) donc à savoir si vous connaissez quelque chose d'autre.

Merci !


----------



## Lauange (25 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

J'utilise iMovie et c'est vrai, il ne propose pas de ralenti. Pour le reste il le fait.


----------

